# Altima 3.5 V-6



## Guest (Dec 16, 2002)

hello everyone, i'm new and i luv the New 2003 nissan Altima 3.5 V-6. i'm buying one in January. here's my question, has anyone here run against the Mazda Millenia S?? if so how much faster were you from them.. the reason i ask is that i have an uncle and his son who are obsessed with there car.. they claim they can take the Nissan Altima 3.5 V-6, but i think that's Bull.. anyhow a reply would be cool.. thanks


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

well I havent raced one but looking at the specs.....2.3L DOHC V6 210trq @3500 and 210hp @5300 Even thought it builds max trq faster than the VQ35, its still 36 ft lbs less than ours and HP is 30 less than us. And it looks like the Mazda is 200lbs heavier than the Altima. To sum it up, less trq, less hp and heavier...you do the math. Buy the Altima, smoke their butts in the Millenia then laugh in their face...oh and throw in that I think they are morons!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2002)

hehehe, i will trust me... there a trip and funny. i just can't wait till i pull up on them in the street with tinted windows. so they don't know who it was that left them behind!!


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

One thing I am pretty sure of...is the fact that the Mazda will get spanked....and spanked well


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *One thing I am pretty sure of...is the fact that the Mazda will get spanked....and spanked well *



Wurd


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2002)

hey what about top speed? whats the top speed on the altima? i know his millenia tops out at 141MPH. hehe i just can't wait to blow him away...


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

199mph with an F5 behind it


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2002)

hehehe seriously i would like to know if anyone has pushed this baby to top speed..


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

easypete said:


> *hello everyone, i'm new and i luv the New 2003 nissan Altima 3.5 V-6. i'm buying one in January. here's my question, has anyone here run against the Mazda Millenia S?? if so how much faster were you from them.. the reason i ask is that i have an uncle and his son who are obsessed with there car.. they claim they can take the Nissan Altima 3.5 V-6, but i think that's Bull.. anyhow a reply would be cool.. thanks  *


Altima 3.5 > Millenia S

My bro just traded in his Millenia S for an Altima 2.5 (didn't care for power, just looks). Me and him used to race for fun and I always killed him...even though the Millenia S is supercharged, it really doesn't make a HUGE difference when going against the 3.5 SE. So go ahead and tell your uncle that he indeed is BSing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2002)

coco, have you pushed your Altima to top speed? 


btw how far behind did you leave the Millenia s, car distance?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

easypete said:


> *coco, have you pushed your Altima to top speed?
> 
> 
> btw how far behind did you leave the Millenia s, car distance?
> *


Haven't pushed it to the limit, yet. 

I would say about 3-5 cars.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2002)

sounds great coco, man i'm so hyped about getting it in january. sleepless nights and all, hehehe my first kill will be that Mazda hell all mazda's except the RX-7 Turbo.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

3.5 auto is governed @ 130...I have hit it. 5 speed..some have hit in the 150's


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *3.5 auto is governed @ 130...I have hit it. 5 speed..some have hit in the 150's *


I remember that day well.......seems like yesterday somehow........

How did you get the stains off the drivers seat Wild Willy or did the depends work?


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *I remember that day well.......seems like yesterday somehow........
> 
> How did you get the stains off the drivers seat Wild Willy or did the depends work?
> 
> ...


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Altima 3.5 V-6*



Coco said:


> *Altima 3.5 > Millenia S
> 
> My bro just traded in his Millenia S for an Altima 2.5 (didn't care for power, just looks). Me and him used to race for fun and I always killed him...even though the Millenia S is supercharged, it really doesn't make a HUGE difference when going against the 3.5 SE. So go ahead and tell your uncle that he indeed is BSing.  *


My brother in law has a Mellinia S, keeps telling me how fast his car is, I now can't wait for him to come for a visit.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Altima 3.5 V-6*



lizzy494 said:


> *My brother in law has a Mellinia S, keeps telling me how fast his car is, I now can't wait for him to come for a visit.  *


Eatem up lizzy


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Altima 3.5 V-6*



lizzy494 said:


> *My brother in law has a Mellinia S, keeps telling me how fast his car is, I now can't wait for him to come for a visit.  *


The Millinia has the Miller Cycle Engine. It is also one of the 10 best engines in the world but doesn`t hold a candle to the VQ35 for hp and torque. Don`t take him for a ride untill you replace the rear Shocks.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE 

you gotta be kidding me..lol.. is that you??


----------



## Runnin' Scared (Nov 8, 2002)

Ruben, who's car is that? Someone took their Alty to 145 with only 337 miles on it? 

And just think, I felt bad cruising on the interstate at 80 when she was a baby.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Oh2...Your lucky that did not fall off of the jack


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 and you have an auto!!


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Altima 3.5 V-6*



wild willy said:


> *Eatem up lizzy *


YEE HAWWWW!!!


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> * and you have an auto!! *


 :banana: :jump: Not possible with my Auto


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> * :banana: :jump: Not possible with my Auto *


Do the cannonball run again Willy.


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Do the cannonball run again Willy. *


Hey, how'd you get that pic of me in your av??


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Lizzy email me some pics!


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Coco said:


> *Lizzy email me some pics!   *


My portfolio is on the way!!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *Hey, how'd you get that pic of me in your av??  *


Wasn`t I supposed to use that pic?


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Wasn`t I supposed to use that pic?  *


NO!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *NO!  *


I know it doesn`t do you justice. In person you are simply delectable.


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *I know it doesn`t do you justice. In person you are simply delectable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh come on, in person, in my BEST day I never looked like that! lol


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *Oh come on, in person, in my BEST day I never looked like that! lol *


It`s Christmas I`m full of cheer and a couple of Captain Morgans Ho Ho Ho


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *It`s Christmas I`m full of cheer and a couple of Captain Morgans Ho Ho Ho *


I'm glad you're having a good time.  While i am cooking, cleaning and wrapping, you just go ahead and sit back in that easy chair and proceed to get lit.   I hope ya end up lookin like a damn christmas tree!!!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *I'm glad you're having a good time.  While i am cooking, cleaning and wrapping, you just go ahead and sit back in that easy chair and proceed to get lit.   I hope ya end up lookin like a damn christmas tree!!!  *


That`s not nice, control your temper. I cleaned earlier and we have a number of guests coming over for lobster chowder and lots of it hahahaa They are starting to arrive, bye for now and Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night. From the singing christmas Tree Hahahaa


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *That`s not nice, control your temper. I cleaned earlier and we have a number of guests coming over for lobster chowder and lots of it hahahaa They are starting to arrive, bye for now and Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night. From the singing christmas Tree Hahahaa *


lol


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *lol  *


Wow got what I wanted for Christmas............Poor Old Santa only comes once a year........


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Wow got what I wanted for Christmas............Poor Old Santa only comes once a year........ *


Would that be the chowder, or somethin else????


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *3.5 auto is governed @ 130...I have hit it. 5 speed..some have hit in the 150's *


How? I heard the same way the auto is governed to 130 due to the H-rated tires, the 6-spd is also governed at 149 due to it's V-rated tires. I've been flat out in a 3.5 6 spd and can attest to it "hitting the wall" at around 148. Make sure you have LOTZ of road before you....on 2nd thought, don't try it. Just bought a 3.5 SE V6 for the wife and we both love the car. Don't think we'll hit 130 in it, so the governor is no big deal to me like that DAMN 109 speed limiter in my SE-R's. God bless JWT for ECU upgrades!!!


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

wickedsr20 said:


> *How? I heard the same way the auto is governed to 130 due to the H-rated tires, the 6-spd is also governed at 149 due to it's V-rated tires. I've been flat out in a 3.5 6 spd and can attest to it "hitting the wall" at around 148. Make sure you have LOTZ of road before you....on 2nd thought, don't try it. Just bought a 3.5 SE V6 for the wife and we both love the car. Don't think we'll hit 130 in it, so the governor is no big deal to me like that DAMN 109 speed limiter in my SE-R's. God bless JWT for ECU upgrades!!! *


That is just what I have read, I can personally attest to the 130 on the Auto....As far as the 5 speed...have to rely on my Alti Brothers To tell the truth


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *That is just what I have read, I can personally attest to the 130 on the Auto....As far as the 5 speed...have to rely on my Alti Brothers To tell the truth *


 I have hit 140mph and I am driving a standard. Gotta love it. Don't know if I have the balls to take pictures at that speed though.


----------



## FIX MIX (Feb 15, 2004)

I did 145mph and then I let up 5sp 2003 3.5


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Be careful, cops like to hide in the bushes in IL. hehe


----------

